# SPs What Are You DOING?



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sometimes I think people presume if you're on the forum you're just sitting there at a computer, but the truth is that people are so plugged in these days that you could be DOING a bunch of things while you have your computer or phone on.

For example, while posting this afternoon, I was also dancing around my room to the Cars, drinking coffee, warming up to do yoga later.


----------



## Celebok (Jun 21, 2012)

Right now... it's 2:36 a.m. and I'm sitting on my couch and eating a bowl of triple chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Playing fifa, preparing an essay, texting my girlfriend. The forum is more of a background thing really.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I am MASTURBATING while TAKING A CRAP.

Jokeyeyeye... Im standing inside school. My stomach fucking hurts.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

my god a twitter thread. Listening to piano music I gotta playback later.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Making toffee paper airplanes. Very productive.


----------



## Maddygirl4932 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anticipating the 2:00 a.m airing of Jerry Springer that will be on in 30 minutes :blushed: I swear...it's my guilt pleasure! The people who go on that show....imph! I love it!


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont know what aggravates me more than the feeling of knowing what is ahead of me. Like in school, waiting for the hours to end but knowing still that you arent getting out of there in the next seven hours. That is so exhausting!!!!


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Seriously it fucking sucks URRGGGHHHH TRRRSHGGHFFUDIHFÅDTOGGPDÅUDPHZÅZZJZPYÅT


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

listening to a NFgeeks video on youtube, surfing this forum...while "doing" homework. lol


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

My grandma just looked at a screaming baby that was on tv and asked "what is that?"


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Listening to classic rock while I'm burning incense and boo hooing over a Boo Boo. 

Motherfucker.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I want throat fresheners


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Listening to classic rock while I'm burning incense and boo hooing over a Boo Boo.
> 
> Motherfucker.


Ahh yes classic rock


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

Trying to draw on Photoshop for my art class at school, browsing this forum, and listening to music.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Drinking coffee, listening to music, trying to make myself write an essay for class.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

They're most likely doing something either artistic or physical....


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

procrastinating or rather enjoying my free time. I am meant to study and clean my apartment but have given myself until 5pm to aimlessly do what I want.


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

Coming up with a plan to rule over the Kingdom of England and declare myself king of both Wales and England. Ahhh, Crusader Kings II, I think I'm in love. (But right now I'm typing on this forum whilst working as a barista, MULTITASKING!!!)


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Sitting in the school corridor, waiting for the class to start. Its going to start in eight minutes. Just going to sit here.


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

Just listened to some AC/DC and going to watch Breaking Bad now.


----------



## BleaK (Jul 5, 2013)

You guys are on the computer? I thought you're supposed to be in front of it.


----------

